# Furnace issue



## Jekart (Apr 27, 2006)

Girlfriend has an approx 15 year old Bryant nat gas furnace. 

The issue is that it is not kicking on when it should for about 2 weeks. IE thermostat set to 70 and the temp will fall as far as 60-62 before it kicks on. I assumed bad thermostat so I replaced it with a new Honeywell non-programable. Set temp at 72 and it fired and held for about a day and half. 

Woke up the next morning and temp in house was down to 64 and the furnace did not fire on until about 10am. Heated the house fine the rest of the day and then repeated the issue that night. I had her look at the LED's and it gave and error code 14 (Ignition Lockout mode). I had her flip the power off and let sit for a few minutes and turned it back on. It started right up and is working perfectly since (approx 24 hrs so far).

Just curious if this could be an isolated incident and what to expect or what I should do next. Thanks all


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

When mine did this a relay ended up being bad and I had to replace the control board.

First thing I would do is clean (polish) the thermocouple and check the ignitor coil.

Best way to troubleshoot is to check the sequence at startup.

Here is a good guide to follow along and spotting the failure.

http://www.arnoldservice.com/Troubleshooting_Heating_Problems.htm


----------



## mattogtr (Aug 10, 2010)

some thermostats have a 'swing' setting.... how far from the set temp it is allowed to get.
Probably not it, but worth a shot.
Good luck.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Sounds like maintance related do you have a 80% or 90+? ie metal exhaust venting or pvc?


----------



## Jekart (Apr 27, 2006)

Its an 80%. It ran great after the restart until Thurs afternoon, about 2.5 days and did same thing, same error. Switched the power off and it came alive again.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

I agree to clean the thermocouple (with steel wool). I had intermittent furnace problems and the error code suggested a flame presence issue. I polished the thermocouple and good to go.


----------



## Landsend (Dec 22, 2006)

I had the same issue, I had to clean the thermocoupler and worked fine since last year. This year had the same code, new problem....the draft fan (exhaust out the chimney) has a hose that connects to a pressure switch. My pressure switch went bad, and the furnace won't start ignition if it does not sense the draft fan running. 

Some important info would be helpful...does the ignitor coil light up? Does the furnace ignite and then immediately go out? If it fires and shuts off it is the thermocoupler, if the ignitor does not glow, then it is either the ignitor or the pressure switch, but it usually gives a pressure switch error code. Chances are, the thermocoupler is covered in carbon and just needs to be cleaned up.

Hope I helped ya out some!

Chris


----------



## PLUMMER47 (Dec 9, 2006)

One thing no one mentioned , if it even has one is a flame sensor. Those can be cleaned and reused successfully. If you have to clean a t-couple to get it working its best to just replace it. There aren't many parts that will give you intermittent trouble except these 2. The other thing to look out for is if you have excessive soot/carbon build up. Gas manifold pressure should be checked to make sure your combustion is burning efficiently. A monometer and a CO analyzer are required for these tests. Good luck


----------



## Jekart (Apr 27, 2006)

Looks like it was the flame sensor. Had a friend look at it. Popped it out cleaned it and working perfectly. Also had him do a thorough cleaning of the whole unit ans all is well so far. Thanks for the help all.


----------

